# سوال عن ادارة مصانع الحديد و الصلب



## مهندس مواد و معادن (7 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

الى مهندسي المعادن و الفلزات هل لديكم اي معلومات عن نظم ادارة مصانع الحديد و الصلب (الصهر) الحديثة مثل ترتيب و تنظيم العمل و توزيع العمال و نظام الورديات و تنظيم الاقسام و عدد المهندسين و الفنيين و العمال الازم . 

ومن يعرف اي معلومة عن النظم الادارية لمصانع الصلب المشهورة مثل حديد سابك و عز 


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني انا مستغرب مافيش اجابة لطلبي


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعزاء من يعمل في مجال صناعة الحديد و الصلب ارجو المساعدة


----------

